# TwinCat PLC auf Wago



## Lars123 (5 September 2007)

Tach,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit TwinCatPLC?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Wago 841/842/341/342 also Dezentrale E/A für TwinCAT PLC zu nutzen?

Und noch was kann man den Com Port also Modbus Schnittstelle nutzen?


MfG


Lars


----------



## Oberchefe (5 September 2007)

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Wago 841/842/341/342 also Dezentrale E/A für TwinCAT PLC zu nutzen?


sollte abhängig sein von den möglichen Protokollen bei Twincat, Modbus TCP könnte beispielsweise gehen.




> Und noch was kann man den Com Port also Modbus Schnittstelle nutzen?


Da gibt's Libraries bei Wago, Modbus RTU beispielsweise, sollte im 841/842 halbwegs ordentlich funktionieren, bei den Kopplern (341/342) dürfte es zumindestens langsamer ablaufen, zudem muß die Library in Twincat eingefügt werden, im schlimmsten Fall mußt Du die da selber schreiben.


----------



## Lars123 (5 September 2007)

Mhr muss ich den Modbus/TCP Kopper in den Systemmanager von TwinCat eintragen oder kann ich einfach mit einem FB drauf zugreifen? 

Irgendwie versteh ich das noch nicht ganz..... dieses System..


Achja wenn ich nen 750-314 Koppler nehme müsste es ja über die COM Schnittstelle des PC's gehn oder ist ja auch RS232.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 September 2007)

zum Testen via PC:
http://www.modbustools.com/


----------



## Lars123 (7 September 2007)

Tach hab jetzt hier eine 750-841 stehen, aber ich bekomm ich irgendwie mit TwinCat nicht angesprochen kann mir da wer helfen??


----------



## Fx64 (14 September 2007)

Hallo Lars,

was hast Du denn eigentlich vor...den Wago-Koppler programmieren mit dem TwinCAT Plc Control oder zwischen verschiedenen Geräten einen Datenaustausch machen? Direkt programmieren wirst Du den Wago-Koppler mit TwinCAT nicht können...

Viele Grüße


----------

